# Nothing is forever!



## jana.bo99

German: 

Nichts ist fuer immer!

Slovenian: 

Nič ni večno!

Croatian:

Ništa nije zauvijek!


----------



## irene.acler

Italian: 
Niente è per sempre.

Español: 
Nada es para siempre.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: nada é para sempre.


----------



## K.os

Français:

Rien n'est pour toujours.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese: nada é para sempre.


Or a more idiomatic translation, *Nada dura para sempre (nothing lasts forever)*.


----------



## spakh

Turkish,

Hiçbir şey ebedi değildir.


----------



## Petter

Norwegian:
Ingenting varer evig!


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto:  *Nenio estas por ĉiam*.


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
A literal translation would sound too wooden, so I will translate, "Nothing lasts forever."
何ごとも永遠に続かない


----------



## Abbassupreme

Hmmm . . . . tough one . . . I wonder how I could translate that . . . I guess I'll translate it as "nothing is eternal":
(In transliterated Iranian Persian) Hicciz paayandeh nist.


----------



## karuna

Latvian: _Nekas nav mūžīgs. _Literally "nothing is (not) eternal".


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
Nimic nu este veşnic!


----------



## la italianilla

Latino: _Nihil semper est_


----------



## Miguel Antonio

In Spain we also say _no hay mal que cien años dure_ (No evil shall last one hundred years)


----------



## HUMBERT0

Miguel Antonio said:


> In Spain we also say _no hay mal que cien años dure_ (No evil shall last one hundred years)


In Mexico we say it in different order. _*No hay mal que dure cien años, ni cuerpo que lo resista*. "there's no hardship/adversity that can last one hundred years nor there a body that can endure/resist it"_


----------



## Michael_Boy

Russian 
nichego ni vechno
finnish
mikään ei ole ikuista


----------



## Kangy

Flaminius said:


> *Japanese:*
> A literal translation would sound too wooden, so I will translate, "Nothing lasts forever."
> 何ごとも永遠に続かない



A little help to those who also want to know *how* to read that 

"Nanigoto mo eien ni tsuzukanai"


----------



## jana.bo99

Hi Outsider,

Nothing lasts forever!

is much better.

Hi Miguel Antonio,

I like it as well:

No evil shall last one hundred years!

That is for all people over 100 years old?

Saludos!


----------



## kusurija

In Czech: 
Nic netrvá věčně.


----------



## mataripis

I do not agree with this phrase so i change it to " Everything will change". Tagalog: May pagbabago ang anumang bagay.


----------



## Saluton

Michael_Boy said:


> Russian
> nichego ni vechno


Wrong. Ничто не вечно (nisht*o* ne v*e*chno).


----------



## catlady60

American English: _Nothing lasts forever._


----------



## mataripis

De pa Dumaget:1.) _Gye bowon e pesan a begey._ 2.) _Nabolan ni Makedepat e pananatele ni anoman.(existence of everything is in the hand of Creator)_


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:*_
_Ingenting är för evigt_ = nothing is for ever
_Ingenting varar för evigt_ = nothing lasts for ever


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*

Semmi sem tart örökké. [semmi nothing sem either tart lasts örökké forever]


----------

